

Two New Vim Plugins - telemachos
http://ithaca.arpinum.org/2011/11/22/vim-tweaking.html

======
jherdman
Another alternative to Pathogen is Vundle
(<https://github.com/gmarik/vundle>). I've been using this one for a while and
really enjoy it.

~~~
SingAlong
ha, you beat me at it. I typed the post and got back to Campfire alerts at
work and found yours :)

thing I love about Vundle is that it makes it really really simple to maintain
your vim stuff. Your whole vim setup is down to just your .vimrc

~~~
telemachos
My initial feeling is that I prefer modular to bundled in this case. That is,
I use shell scripts or small programs to mass-install or mass-update bundles,
and I'm not sure I want all that information in my .vimrc. That said, I can
definitely see why some people might love it, and Vundle itself looks
interesting. I'll definitely take a look.

@SingAlong (I can't reply to your reply, so I'm replying here.)

> Vundle does exactly that - makes installs and updates easier.

I know. But that's what I meant by "I prefer modular to bundled in this case":
I _don't want_ all of that in one place (my .vimrc). I'm not saying Vundle is
bad or that this is a wrongheaded way to do things. It just don't fit my
preferences.

~~~
SingAlong
Might be offtopic, but out of curiosity could you share your vimrc? I've only
been using vim for about a year now and I have a pathetic vimrc here
<https://github.com/HashNuke/dot-files/blob/master/.vimrc>

EDIT: (coz i can't reply to comments)

@johncoltrane I thought the statusline was the same as modline. When I created
that file, I took someone else's vimrc and added stuff until there was no
trace of borrowing (except the one you caught).

@telemachos thanks for sharing

Wondering why I'm not able to post replies to comments. @telemachos too said
the same a whiie back.

~~~
telemachos
> Wondering why I'm not able to post replies to comments.

I think this was a switch designed to stop flame-wars or overly nested
discussions. (I remember I used to be able to comment on comments.)

Still, it makes it very hard to have conversations.

~~~
SingAlong
Figured out how to comment. Just visit a comment's page drectly and you'll
find a reply box there. So I had to use that "link" link in your comment and
then use the box on that page.

~~~
weaksauce
There's actually code that throttles the level of nesting comments to prevent
a IRC like flamewar or even just vacuous comments that have not been well
thought out; the deeper the nesting, the longer you have to wait until you are
allowed to comment on that post.

Edit: your way works too if you want to short circuit that delay.

------
moonboots
I've been trying to replicate the filetype specific bundles using pathogen's
disabled bundle feature, so unbundle is a nice discovery. To allow for more
flexibility such as enabling a bundle for more than one filetype but not all
(e.g. just jvm languages), there can be a separate directory that contains all
bundles, and these can be symlinked from ftbundle and bundle. This also allows
disabling bundles that you're still testing.

------
knewter
There's an awesome ruby gem called vimpack
(<http://github.com/bramswenson/vimpack>) that makes it easy to install any
VimL plugins from github directly, a la `vimpack install
git@github.com:user/neat_vim_plugin.git` It uses pathogen on the backside to
load the plugins. It also provides easily cloning your repo for use elsewhere.
It's how I manage my vim configuration amongs multiple different computers /
other developers can use my repo as a starting point. I <3.

------
graywh
So, Unbundle sounds like Vim's ftplugins. Are there global plugins out there
that work for a single filetype and interfere with other filetypes?

